# Holy versicolor batman!



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 1, 2009)

Would you look at that!


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thats a lot of eggs w/ legs!


----------



## ftorres (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey Ryan,
good job with the versis and the bicegois.

francisco


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 1, 2009)

And the grand total is 296 with no bad eggs.


----------



## Redapache (Apr 1, 2009)

Holy Crap!! Ryan Awesome Job Dude that is so cool.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone pointed out I missed one! 297!


----------



## Hamburglar (Apr 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, someone has made a terrible mistake (trust me, I am an expert on mistakes)....  All of those eggs are bad.  If you send them to me I can assure you they will be "disposed" of appropriately.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hamburglar said:


> Unfortunately, someone has made a terrible mistake (trust me, I am an expert on mistakes)....  All of those eggs are bad.  If you send them to me I can assure you they will be "disposed" of appropriately.


Oh darn I thought they were good!


----------



## SNAFU (Apr 1, 2009)

Hamburglar said:


> Unfortunately, someone has made a terrible mistake (trust me, I am an expert on mistakes)....  All of those eggs are bad.  If you send them to me I can assure you they will be "disposed" of appropriately.


LOL  So i'm guessing we'll be seeing some versi slings up for sale then in the future?..


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 1, 2009)

SNAFU said:


> LOL  So i'm guessing we'll be seeing some versi slings up for sale then in the future?..


Yes indeed. $10 each.


----------



## skippy (Apr 1, 2009)

at $10 each you can't afford _*not*_ to get a few


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thats the idea


----------



## Hamburglar (Apr 1, 2009)

If you send them to me I would be happy to sell them for $5........     




seriously though, congrats on all of the little leg pods.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 1, 2009)

Lol $5. I think $10 is plenty fair. That is $5 below anyone else at the moment, and $10 lower then the norm.


----------



## Pacmaster (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice job!
What are the survival rates for these?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 1, 2009)

Survival rates to when they are feeding slings? All of them should make it just fine, maybe a few with molting issues maybe but most should be ok.


----------



## Gold Skulltula (Apr 1, 2009)

**Snatches a handful**

This thread reminds me I need to take a trip to Ben Franklyn's!  They're so cute in a creepy kind of way.  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Sukai94 (Apr 1, 2009)

They are beautiful! Congrats! 297? WOW! I don't think I have heard of that many versis in a sac.

BTW: My vesri just dropped a sac a few hours ago!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sukai94 said:


> They are beautiful! Congrats! 297? WOW! I don't think I have heard of that many versis in a sac.
> 
> BTW: My vesri just dropped a sac a few hours ago!


Congrats! Maybe your lady tried to beat mine!


----------



## barabootom (Apr 1, 2009)

297!!!  That's like 100 more than a normal REALLY GOOD sac.  What are you feeding your T's to make them sooo viral?  I want to try some...for ME.


----------



## bamato (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats on the sac Ryan!  Very impressive amount of slings!


----------



## bliss (Apr 1, 2009)

Pacmaster said:


> Nice job!
> What are the survival rates for these?


a feeding second instar will be fine as long as you make sure to feed it properly and use the right humidity/moisture 

-dan

ps:  ryan, i will probably hit you up for a few of these myself.  probably my absolute fav. avic.


----------



## Kimo (Apr 1, 2009)

How big was your female? Do you mist often when she made a sack to keep it humid enough? How many days you left the sack with the female before pulling it out?

Congrats!


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome, $10 a piece I will have to get some myself.


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Apr 1, 2009)

So it takes them another 30 days from this stage to the point when they are feeding ? Just trying to see if I have this down .


----------



## Neophyte (Apr 1, 2009)

It's moments like these that make me hate being in Canada.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 1, 2009)

infestedtwinkie said:


> So it takes them another 30 days from this stage to the point when they are feeding ? Just trying to see if I have this down .


They are about 1/2 way to being 1st instar, then another 30 days give or take until they are 2nd instar and ready to feed. We have a little ways to go but not that long.


----------



## Mina (Apr 1, 2009)

That is wonderful, Ryan, congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agent Jones (Apr 1, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Yes indeed. $10 each.


Is there a list somewhere? Put me on that list. A few times.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 1, 2009)

Agent Jones said:


> Is there a list somewhere? Put me on that list. A few times.


There are so many of them I highly doubt I will sell out fast so just keep an eye out for the ad.


----------



## GrammatonCleric (Apr 3, 2009)

DIBS!!!!!!!!!! Me wants babies!!! LoL


----------



## Hilikus311 (Apr 3, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Yes indeed. $10 each.


OMG!  SOLD!!!!!!!! when can we expect?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 3, 2009)

Should be 6 weeks ish. Maybe a little less.


----------



## Hilikus311 (Apr 3, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Should be 6 weeks ish. Maybe a little less.


 :worship: Will def. get at least one cuz i love this T and i've been trying desperatly to aquire one that is arboreal. . .can't wait!


----------



## Matt K (Apr 3, 2009)

Do we get to see a pic of the mother?  Was there ever a pic of the father?

Hmmmm...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 3, 2009)

Matt K said:


> Do we get to see a pic of the mother?  Was there ever a pic of the father?
> 
> Hmmmm...


I have posted pics of both before, they look like ever other versicolor out there  .


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 3, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I have posted pics of both before, they look like ever other versicolor out there  .


Ryan, your supposed to say this is the biggest, most beautiful versi mom you have ever seen.  (might help with the sales )


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 3, 2009)

I think $10 dollars each helps sales plenty.   But here she is anyway. And her mate.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah 10$ is nice 
I really really like that mating pic, pretty neat looking. And holy cow she was huge before dropping, no wonder there were so many eggs.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations on this Ryan! 
How wonderful is a successful sac. They all look great! 
You probably won't need to bump that ad more than once! 
Not at your SRP, lol.. Can't wait


----------



## IrishKnight (Apr 4, 2009)

sounds awesome! 10 bucks is an excellent price! might get a few,lovley looking mom and pap!


----------



## ENODETNEPER (Apr 4, 2009)

*Greetings  Friend....*

I JUST SAW YOUR BIG FAMILY, LOOKS LIKE YOU MIGHT HAVE 299 EGGS.....around and under the #21 you wrote...there are 3 without dots.

can you tell me the real scientific name these have and then the common name ?
dont forget to tell us all when they are ready.

thx for your time,...tony
god bless and great luck with the kids.   t


----------



## skippy (Apr 4, 2009)

avicularia versicolor-antilles, martinique pinktoe


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 4, 2009)

ENODETNEPER said:


> I JUST SAW YOUR BIG FAMILY, LOOKS LIKE YOU MIGHT HAVE 299 EGGS.....around and under the #21 you wrote...there are 3 without dots.


I don't see where you get there but there is one and that was already pointed out.


----------



## JTC5150 (Apr 4, 2009)

I told you, your Batman!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh wow...............


----------



## elportoed (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice, can't wait until they go on sale.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice job Ryan. Good grief though @ almost 300 eggs! What are you feeding the momma, beef? (geez...) 

Watch out for that bovine growth hormone, if you try that with a brachy you might end up with about 5000 eggs! Better to feed organic, free range steaks to your T's...


----------



## funnylori (Apr 6, 2009)

I do love your sea of legs shots.


----------



## Sukai94 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh wow is right! 

That is a lot of legs!


----------



## OldHag (Apr 6, 2009)

That is truly a beautiful sight!!! Congrats!

My versicolor and my braunshauseni both ate their sacks... twice... ugh.


----------



## Sukai94 (Apr 9, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sukai94 said:


> any updates?


Its only been 5 days since I posted an update so no nothing new to report as of today.


----------



## Tapahtyn (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL they look like little plastic spider rings   That's awesome!


----------



## -Sarah- (Apr 11, 2009)

Awww, gorgeous little spiders, Ryan, congratulations!! 

I can't wait to see some later photos in the future of some electric blue babies!


----------



## David Burns (Apr 11, 2009)

You are sure doing something right. Time to write a book. Seriously!

Have you bred L.prahybana yet?


----------



## Sukai94 (Apr 13, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Its only been 5 days since I posted an update so no nothing new to report as of today.


Only 5 days?

Time has moved slower ever since my versi laid her sac lol


----------



## Fyreflye (Apr 15, 2009)

WTB more pics!!!!


----------



## RelyK (Apr 15, 2009)

yea once I get my tax return back, after I finish filing in a few minutes Im def. gonna pick some of the bad boys up, at least 4 for me. Your looking to make a few grand of some spider sex, congrats


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping this as a request for new pictures of tiny blue spiderlings!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 20, 2009)

They have probably only sightly evolved, 
but yes please!


----------



## evil_educator (Apr 21, 2009)

wow.. those are very nice


----------



## Hilikus311 (Apr 21, 2009)

hey i already called my three lol. . .gosh i can't wait:drool:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Hamburglar (Apr 21, 2009)

Fantastic...  I really could use a handful of these for my female...


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 21, 2009)

I am sure there will be plenty to go around!


----------



## infestedtwinkie (Apr 22, 2009)

Awesome pictures! Looks like they're darkening up from their molt.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 22, 2009)

No not darkening up just yet. They tend to have a gradual darkening between molts. You will know for sure when they are darkening for a molt it wont be something you could miss or mistake for something else! Ill post a picture when they are close.


----------



## barabootom (Apr 22, 2009)

I love those pics.  You could crop the top one, blow it up and make a  great 1000 piece puzzle out of it.  If I had taken it I think I'd blow it up and hang it on my wall.  Great shots!!


----------



## Marks350z (Apr 23, 2009)

*Nice Versicolor*

Wow, unbelievable pics! I would take at least 5 off your hands when your ready to sell. Thanks

-Mark


----------



## Hilikus311 (Apr 23, 2009)

CANT WAIT!!!!:drool: :drool: :drool: :wall:


----------



## Tapahtyn (Apr 25, 2009)

where do you keep them?   Is that a coffee filter?   How the heck do they keep from getting out of that?  I'm so happy for you, if I have a few females in my collection, I'm going to try and get a male to breed  HOW FUN!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 25, 2009)

Buffchick said:


> where do you keep them?   Is that a coffee filter?   How the heck do they keep from getting out of that?  I'm so happy for you, if I have a few females in my collection, I'm going to try and get a male to breed  HOW FUN!!!


That is a deli container and a coffee filter inside the deli container. I have never really had a problem with them trying to escape. At this stage they move around some but not enough to be able to get out. There is a picture of my setup in the new tarantula keepers guide. I like the method I use because I can incubate three egg sacs at at time of any species together with no troubles at all.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 3, 2009)

Getting warmer!


----------



## pedipalps (May 3, 2009)

Good Job! Its gettin darker right now.


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 3, 2009)

Good Job!

Very nice pictures!
I just cant wait to pull my A.versi sack. But i have to wait for 2 or 3 more weeks:}


----------



## Matt K (May 3, 2009)

Mine are just now starting to walk around outside of thier sack also:

(counted them after I took the pic and there are about *60* of them- it was her first sack)






And they *will be available soon **!!!*


----------

